# I turn coffee into education



## hugdemo

Bonjour! I need help in translating: I turn coffee into education. I think "tourner" is used when turning a corner so I don't think I should use that and I'm unsure if I should use "dans." Merci!


----------



## moustic

Hello,
You need this verb:
*transformer qch en qch* _vtr_ (changer qch en qch) turn [sth] into [sth] _vtr phrasal sep_
    transform [sth] into [sth] _v expr_
  Cette entreprise veut transformer nos déchets en énergie.
  That company wants to turn our waste into energy.


----------



## OLN

Bonjour hugdemo.

_Turn _or_ change sth into sth else _se dit à priori _transformer qch en qch d'autre _(WR et autres dictionnaires), mais je me demande ce que peut bien vouloir dire « I turn coffee into education ».


----------



## hugdemo

Thank you for the replies! 
@OLN It's a phrase that I wanted to put on a mug to give to a french teacher, so I wanted to make sure that the sentence is correct!


----------



## wildan1

Have you tried to make the sentence using_ transformer_, hugdemo? Let us know what you think if you can....


----------



## hugdemo

"Je transforme le café en l'éducation." Hopefully that's right. Thank you!


----------



## OLN

_en éducation _sans article, c'est mieux, mais je ne comprends toujours pas bien le sens. :/
Je carbure au café quand j'enseigne ?​
Espérons que le prof (de ?) français comprendra l'allusion.


----------



## Micia93

Je comprends quelque chose du genre : boire du café est toute une éducation, et je m' emploie à ce que ce soit ainsi. Mais comment raccourcir tout ça?
=> " je fais du café toute une éducation" ??


----------



## petit1

Quand le café devient éducation (enseignement?).


----------



## Fredddd

I don't understand it either. Je ne comprends pas ce que vous voulez dire. If I got a mug with this sentence I wouldn't understand, sorry.
Maybe because most French have their coffee black (without turning anything then). ???
ça ne fonctionne pas en français (plus de double sens). As far as I'm concerned, I would leave it in English or choose another French pun (un jeu de mots sur "universi-THé/facul-THé" ???
un autre slogan "Moi, nul en français ? C'est un peu fort de café" OK  je sors


----------



## Micia93

Il faut comprendre "éducation" comme "art" => "et je fais du café tout un art" ?
Mais je peux fort bien extrapôler ...


----------



## Fredddd

Micia93 said:


> Il faut comprendre "éducation" comme "art" => "et je fais du café tout un art" ?
> Mais je peux fort bien extrapôler ...


Je ne comprends toujours pas le rapport avec le prof de français. Vous avez cliqué sur le lien d'OLN ?


----------



## Micia93

C'est simplement parce qu'elle veut acheter une tasse à café à son prof de français, enfin, je ne situe pas le problème là.
Par contre, dans le lien, c'est à rapprocher avec "I turn coffee into contracts" => "le café me permet de réaliser des contrats" (parce qu'il me met en forme et me rend sûr de moi), donc, "I turn coffee into education" => "je fais du café un art de vivre"?


----------



## Fredddd

Je pensais que "education" était en rapport avec les études, donc le français. Ce n'est pas le cas ?


----------



## Micia93

Tu as peut-être raison Fredddd! je m'égare sans doute vers une mauvaise voie


----------



## petit1

J'avais le même sentiment que Fredddd. C'est pourquoi j'avais écrit "enseignement. Education fait un peu "anglicisme"....même si les profs sont amenés à éduquer autant (plus?) qu'à enseigner parfois.
Café, source d'inspiration pour les profs.


----------



## Micia93

Vous avez sans doute raison tous les deux. La difficulté réside dans le "*I* turn .."


----------



## pointvirgule

« I », c'est le/la propriétaire de la tasse. Il faut prendre la phrase originale dans son sens littéral. Considérez la personne qui se servira de cette tasse comme une « machine » à transformer le café en quelque chose d'utile : on verse du café dans la machine, ça se transforme à l'intérieur et il en sort de l'éducation. Bien sûr, c'est une plaisanterie.



petit1 said:


> Education fait un peu "anglicisme"....même si les profs sont amenés à éduquer autant (plus?) qu'à enseigner parfois.


Alors le nom du ministère de l'*Éducation *nationale de France, c'est un anglicisme ?


----------



## Fredddd

"Rien ne s'arrange, mais tout se tasse." Marcel Achard

rien à voir mais au moins ça a un double sens. Il faudrait trouver un truc dans la même genre avec "français" ou "prof" et "café", "thé" ??? en fait, l'idée la plus proche de l'original, c'est celle d'OLN. "Je carbure au café quand j'enseigne"
ou peut-être jouer le sur le lieu "café" qui est très français "Moi, j'enseigne le français au café" ? double sens => lieu et carburant ???


----------



## Micia93

pointvirgule said:


> on verse du café dans la machine, ça se transforme à l'intérieur et il en sort de l'éducation.



Oui. Et en traduction correcte, ça donne quoi?


----------



## pointvirgule

Ça donne ce qui a déjà été proposé par hugdemo et corrigé par OLN : _Je transforme le café en éducation_.


----------



## Fredddd

ça c'est la traduction littérale, pas la traduction finale, à mon sens, puisque le jeu de mots anglais est perdu.


----------



## Micia93

Oui, mais est-ce réellement compréhensible? 

EDIT : Je répondais justement à PV!


----------



## pointvirgule

Fredddd said:


> puisque le jeu de mots anglais est perdu.


Mais où voyez-vous un jeu de mots dans la phrase anglaise ?


----------



## Fredddd

"Tourner son café" et "tourner le café en"  
enfin, c'est mon interprétation sinon je ne vois pas le rapport avec la tasse.


----------



## Kajeetah

Loin de l'original, mais que je verrais bien sur une tasse.

"Un café-crème pour la crème des profs." (un café au lait pour un excellent professeur)
"Dans cette tasse, de quoi assurer en classe."
"Le meilleur outil pédagogique."

Bon finalement ce n'est pas génial, mais il y a peut-être quelques pistes...


----------



## Fredddd

Kajeetah said:


> Loin de l'original, mais que je verrais bien sur une tasse.
> 
> "Un café-crème pour la crème des profs." (un café au lait pour un excellent professeur)
> "Dans cette tasse, de quoi assurer en classe."
> "Le meilleur outil pédagogique."
> 
> Bon finalement ce n'est pas génial, mais il y a peut-être quelques pistes...



C'est tout à fait  l'idée, à mon sens. Bien vu ! "Le français s'enseigne au café" ? J'ai déjà tenté, mais personne ne semble accrocher (avec raison sans doute ;-)


----------



## petit1

Comme Fredddd, je pense que c'est l'idée de tourner sa cuiller dans le café et en anglais ça fait un jeu de mot. J'aime bien son café-crème. C'est mignon.
Un autre délire: "*Je touille donc je suis... prof*."


----------



## hugdemo

Merci beaucoup! Je suis désolée, je ne parle pas français très bien... 
I just realized that the original English phrase may have been confusing to some french speakers... It was supposed to mean that the teacher takes the energy from the coffee (more specifically, the caffeine), in order to carry out their job. So pretty much using that energy (from the coffee) to teach. Thus turning the coffee into education..
Anyways, I really like the phrase proposed by Kajeetah, "Un café-crème pour la crème des profs." It's a great pun! Thanks everyone again!


----------



## OLN

Fredddd said:


> "Le français s'enseigne au café" ? J'ai déjà tenté, mais personne ne semble accrocher (avec raison sans doute ;-)


au bistrot ? 
Il y a eu de bonnes suggestions, mais je n'ai pas pu m'empêcher de réagir à celle-là.


----------



## Fredddd

OLN said:


> au bistrot ?
> Il y a eu de bonnes suggestions, mais je n'ai pas pu m'empêcher de réagir à celle-là.


euh ? où est le double sens avec "bistrot" ?


----------



## OLN

Fredddd said:


> euh ? où est le double sens avec "bistrot" ?


"Le français s'enseigne au café" (sic)
- au café : à l'aide de café
- au café : dans les cafés (le café = l'établissement)

Je pensais que ta suggestion t'avait fait rajouter "mais personne ne semble accrocher (avec raison sans doute ;-)" pour cette raison. Moi, je l'ai trouvée drôle.
Never mind.


----------



## johngiovanni

"L'éducation _universelle_? - C'est fort de café!


----------



## petit1

"L'éducation? - C'est fort de café!" 
J'aime bien!


----------



## iuytr

Cette tasse c'est la classe ! Pour Hugdemo , il y a un jeu de mot avec classe =_ it rocks _


----------



## Nicomon

12 heures plus tard...



> _*Un mathématicien est une machine à transformer le café en théorèmes*_ - *Paul Erdös*.


Perso, je pense comme pointvirgule qu'il ne faut pas chercher de double sens.  Je  comprends la même chose que lui.

On peut voir dans le lien « allusion » qu'OLN a mis au post 7 qu'il existe des tas de variantes   "_I turn coffee into  xyz_".
Je suis portée à croire que l'originale est "..._into code_"  (allusion, je présume, aux programmeurs qui carburent au café).

Donc ou bien on traduit littéralement  :_  Je transforme le café en éducation._
(même structure que  _He turns water into wine = Il  transforme l'eau en vin_).
On peut éventuellement remplacer _éducation _par_ instruction / pédagogie / scolarité..._

Ou bien on adapte  pour faire plaisir au prof.   Par exemple la suggestion de Kajeetah (_café-crème_).

Ou encore (selon qu'il s'agit d'un homme ou d'une femme) on lui offre une tasse de ce genre :
*Le prof carbure au café*   ou  *La prof carbure au café. * 

*Ajout :*  Il semblerait que la phrase que j'ai citée est souvent faussement attribuée à Paul Erdös mais qu'elle serait en fait d'Alfred Rényi.


----------



## AmaryllisBunny

Votre professeur enseigne quelle matière? Il est possible de donner qqch de plus proche de sa matière.

Café + Moi = Engseignement (Education, etc.)
_les maths_
Le café est le catalyseur de mon enseignement.
_la chimie_
Je café donc je prof
_(ce n'est pas grammatical mais...)_

Grâce à la tasse, on se place à la classe.

On ne fait pas de prof sans boire du café.


----------



## pointvirgule

Tant qu'à ça :_ Pédagogie liquide._

Ou bedon :_ Je transforme l'eau de vaisselle en FSL._

Mais bon, j'ai déjà donné mon opinion sur la bonne traduction. Merci à Nico pour le soutien moral.


----------



## Nicomon

pointvirgule said:


> Ou bedon :_ Je transforme l'eau de vaisselle en FSL._


   Moi, je trouve ça bien drôle.

Et puis... de rien.


----------

